

Playtomic Brings Mobile Analytics to Android, Heatmaps For Unity - benologist
http://www.insidemobileapps.com/2011/11/16/playtomic-analytics/

======
DevDave
Great article. I am totally looking for analytics for my Android games. The
heatmaps look amazing in Unity.

------
seclorum
Whats wrong with using Flurry for analytics and its custom Event API for
heatmaps? I don't get it ..

------
bazookaBen
this is awesome news! Have been using them on my browser games, will
definitely use them for mobile.

